# Speed Queen from Mandala



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the first of 2 Speed Queen's I have.  No popcorn buds on this girl.  The buds are also extremely dense.  Not bad for a little girl that never got over 26" tall and only had 7 branches.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2008)

Those look great HG. How does she smell and taste?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2008)

Those buds deserve a Holy Cow!

Nice THG thanks for the pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*Very nice THG. :aok: We just started a few Speed Queens ourselves. :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

:clap: .....:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like your gonna be a lucky boy for a little while!  Congrats.  Any idea on yield dry?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

> Looks like your gonna be a lucky boy for a little while!


Hopefully a lucky "_girl_" being she's a goddess.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 26, 2008)

:yeahthat: 





			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hopefully a lucky "_girl_" being she's a goddess.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 26, 2008)

looks luscious


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice buds. You are going to be happy with them. I smoked about a quarter ounce of it last night. It is a nice creative high.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Very nice buds. You are going to be happy with them. I smoked about a quarter ounce of it last night. It is a nice creative high.



LOL--I hope that I won't be able to smoke a 1/4 oz in an evening.  I have got it curing right now.  The second SQ is almost ready for the chop-chop.  That creative high is part of the reason that I chose SQ.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 26, 2008)

Speed Queen is a nice strain that is a great yielder. It can get larger with more veg time but it takes a while and she don't stretch much. 

You done her right and she looks great. The buds dry well and don't lose as much mass as you would think considering how dense she normally gets. I hope you enjoy her, it's a very decent high that lasts a while. 

I can't wait till mike and jasmine get back going again so i can enjoy some of their other strains.You won't be going through a quarter an evening. It's a long lasting stone ya down kinda smoke, but is functional.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2008)

This is the second Speed Queen.  I think I will work on a "Strain Report" this weekend.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 31, 2008)

> I hope that I won't be able to smoke a 1/4 oz in an evening.


:laugh: 

Looking good HG. You can send one of those buds this way and i'll help with that report:hubba: .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2008)

nices buds hemp goddess.. man wish i had some of that im running out of my homegrown and going to have to buy some, or start smokeing that roach collection mhmmm tasty haha. keep it up, peace.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice nuggage!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 1, 2008)

watch out the window,i will be there shortly,lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> watch out the window,i will be there shortly,lol



LOL--I'll bet you say that to all the girls with big buds.


----------



## city (Nov 1, 2008)

So Hemp. tell me. was this a flour veg, and the 300w Hps that grew this? if not what did you do?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> So Hemp. tell me. was this a flour veg, and the 300w Hps that grew this? if not what did you do?



This was a fluoro veg a 4' 4 tube T5, but this was the last girl in my flowering room, under my 1000W HPS.  I am wanting to do some "remodeling" to my flowering closet, so have not replaced the plants as I harvested--I normally do a perpetual harvest, starting a new plant every 10 days or so.  

I almost lost these girls.  I was gone for a week the end of Aug and they ran out of water.  I trimmed all the branches that looked really dead.  I had 7 wilty looking branches left on one of the girls--8 on the other.  So, I am really happy that they even survived.  The first one, 26" tall with 7 branches, yeilded a little over 3 ozs.  The second one is larger, but still drying, so don't know what she will yield yet.  

The 300W grow, a Satori scrog, is still going in a smaller closet (that I normally use for vegging).  It was vegged under the T5 also.  I think the Satori is still about 4 weeks out.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

i used to smoke 1/4 ounce everyday till i started conserving my bud better, but still do it for special occasions.

nice nugs by the way

Peace, 
Smoke Weed


----------



## 694 (Nov 12, 2008)

If they smoke as good as they look, you are gonna be happy as can be. :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice looking stuff the THG :cool2: IMO if you like the SQ your going to :heart: the Satori i pulled about 4 oz of a 3 footer a while back and talk about long lasting and potant :stoned: its great to smoke if you have something to start right away( youll never know where the time went ) but if your just going to burn and sit then its even better


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

great grow THG,i have been trying to find a place to order the satori,no where until after the 1st of the year.sucks.i want to try them.


----------

